# Submissive Urination



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My Oakly was a submissive peer when he was a small pup but quickly grew out of it. For you I would suggest having your husband ramp up the fun factor when he comes home and be sure to add some treats. I would also enlist the help of some other males to set up meetings that are upbeat and fun. Good luck to you.


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

Thanks! I will suggest that. She sometimes pees even when he's trying to be nice to her, today he was playing with both dogs and all of the sudden Zoey just squatted and peed on the kitchen floor, so it almost seems like whether he's super happy and nice to her or not, either way she's afraid of him, or just overexcited. She's a year and a half, maybe she'll grow out of it too?

She was better for a while, she was in heat a couple weeks ago and since then she's been peeing a lot again, maybe that has something to do with it??? Ugh frustrating.


----------



## Retriever (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your problems. Hummmm, a dog that pees itself and the house when it sees the owner. Sound like a dog I would want.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with OaklysDad. Have him keep some treats in his car so when he comes home he will have it ready for her. Also you might want to start taking her outside right before he comes home to empty her bladder so she doesnt have as big an accident. Have him do alot of fun playtime with treats and bring some male friends to play with her giving her lots of praise. Hopefully with time she will overcome her submissiveness.


----------

